# Date et heure d'expiration du mot de passe unix (AIX)



## tonyvb (13 Avril 2004)

Comment récupérer la date et l'heure d'expiration du mot de passe d'un utilisateur sous unix ( AIX ).
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## marc_ferraton (14 Avril 2004)

utilise l'outil de gestion de configuration smit


----------

